# New fellar. Hey guys!



## c4ulater (Mar 26, 2013)

Ohey RIU guys -n- gals!

I'm a newbie grower with a lot of time on my hands! 

I've decided to go organic because I just love the idea of being - well - - - organic. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Well for some time now I've had the itch to grow. At that time and even now I had little knowledge. Just put the seeds in dirt, if it pops it pops -> then to water it.
I've learned a little more since then and I do water it at the right times and feed it nutes (Fox Farm Line). Anyways, here's what I got.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*SOIL : MG Organic w/ Perlite mix per pot (x4) *< Don't rag on my MG Organic. It was the best I could do at the time with the little knowledge >
*LIGHTING : Was on 8 CFL bulbs but didn't like it so I switched to a 600w HPS Cool Tube Set Up (Purchased 4 weeks in grow)
GROW ROOM : Started off in a computer case -> Closet with white walls, didnt see a point for mylar -> 4x4x6.5ft tent
VENT / AIR : Waiting on my 8" ducting fan still for exhausting heat / oder. The heat is seriously killing my plants right now. Sitting at 80f with 3 fans working 24/7.
As for co2 - I did a DIY Sugar and Yest mix. For now..
NUTES : Fox Farm Line & Tap water. **Unfortunately I do not have a ph meter so I'm just only hoping. But I did recently order a ph pen - just waiting for it now.
SEEDS : From a bag of weed.
CONTAINERS : 1Gal Plastic Buckets. Should have gotten 2 or 3gal. Will do so on next grow & new soil.
*---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

My plans in the future is to use a Fox Farm soil mix to try to go Organic so I wont have to worry about feeding really. This includes even making my own worm farm.

Don't flame me too much. I is a n00b 
But I will always take all the help I can get.


----------



## DrKingGreen (Mar 26, 2013)

Sounds like a solid plan bro! Smart move on snagging a 600w hps instead! If you don't want to invest in the mylar, I've got a $5 fix for you. Go to walmart in the camping section and find emergency blankets. I think they are $1 each and will work perfectly for covering those walls and getting the most out of your light. 1 gallon buckets aren't going to grow you much tree my man. I would highly recommend going bigger to avoid root probs. 1 gal per month they will be alive minumum. 30 day veg +60 day flower = 3 gallon bucket or larger
Edit: 80 degrees isn't too bad bro. I guess it would depend on the strain a lot, but my og kush didn't even blink at 80. My closet was regularly 80 during lights on until I shifted to where my lights were on at night instead. Now it's usually 75 or so.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 26, 2013)

Welcome to RIU. Good luck on your grow.


----------



## c4ulater (Mar 26, 2013)

DrKingGreen said:


> Sounds like a solid plan bro! Smart move on snagging a 600w hps instead! If you don't want to invest in the mylar, I've got a $5 fix for you. Go to walmart in the camping section and find emergency blankets. I think they are $1 each and will work perfectly for covering those walls and getting the most out of your light. 1 gallon buckets aren't going to grow you much tree my man. I would highly recommend going bigger to avoid root probs. 1 gal per month they will be alive minumum. 30 day veg +60 day flower = 3 gallon bucket or larger
> Edit: 80 degrees isn't too bad bro. I guess it would depend on the strain a lot, but my og kush didn't even blink at 80. My closet was regularly 80 during lights on until I shifted to where my lights were on at night instead. Now it's usually 75 or so.


Thank you. I am experiencing problems with 2/4 of the plants. Probably due to a lot of reasons. Could be my water (tap) or crappy soil , etc.. However, today I just bought a bubbler and filled up a good size bucket. Going to let water sit and do its thing for 1-3 days and will be using that for a water supply. I wont be needing mylar seeing how I have a Grow Tent now! *4ftx4ftx6.5ft.* 

*30day veg. +60day flower = 3gal +* [[[[[[ ]]]]]] Is this a general rule of thumb? I know it varies from strain to strain. Just curious. I'm glad I did my first grow with regular seeds from a bag. Didn't waste any money! Ha..


----------



## c4ulater (Mar 26, 2013)

BarnBuster said:


> Welcome to RIU. Good luck on your grow.


Thanks! I'm really excited and passionate about it. Well at least the thought of it! I have yet to break any grounds other than purchasing proper equipment. At least it'll get me in the right ball park. I just don't have experience to play ball properly yet . 

But with time (that- I do have) I will come along.


----------



## DrKingGreen (Mar 26, 2013)

c4ulater said:


> Thank you. I am experiencing problems with 2/4 of the plants. Probably due to a lot of reasons. Could be my water (tap) or crappy soil , etc.. However, today I just bought a bubbler and filled up a good size bucket. Going to let water sit and do its thing for 1-3 days and will be using that for a water supply. I wont be needing mylar seeing how I have a Grow Tent now! *4ftx4ftx6.5ft.*
> 
> *30day veg. +60day flower = 3gal +* [[[[[[ ]]]]]] Is this a general rule of thumb? I know it varies from strain to strain. Just curious. I'm glad I did my first grow with regular seeds from a bag. Didn't waste any money! Ha..


Have a ph meter yet? I don't use one, but use the drops to check my nutes and water going in. I would definitely recommend that. I usually send my liquid into the plants at a ph of 6.5. CONGRATS ON THE GROW TENT! http://www.ecrater.com/p/15273892/hydroponic-plant-grow-growing-tent?gps=1 is the one I'll be getting after I make some loot. Which one did you get? And yea, that's just kind of a general rule of thumb. I'm running a couple of 3 gal's for my ones that are finishing in 3-3.5 months. Thought I might have a rootbound plant (saw some roots on the top of the soil) so I eased it up a little to check last night, and it was fine. Must have just been from pouring my water too quick and moving the soil


----------



## Figong (Mar 26, 2013)

The soil is workable, as long as you understand how it works.. and that's not sarcasm. MG has time-release nutes, so every time you water.. you introduce nutes into it. If you throw more nutes in on top, you could get problems.. same as if you were over-watering. Agreed, a pH meter would be a good start.. and a soil probe to check moisture (until such time as you can learn to gauge when it needs drink/food based on weight of the pot, or looking at the top of it vs light distance, room temps, etc) Hygrometer/thermometer combo for the area in question really wouldn't be a bad idea either.


----------



## Figong (Mar 26, 2013)

c4ulater said:


> *
> VENT / AIR : Waiting on my 8" ducting fan still for exhausting heat / oder. The heat is seriously killing my plants right now. Sitting at 80f with 3 fans working 24/7.
> *


Are you running the lights at night/the coolest part of the 24 hours, or during the hotter times of the day? A shift of that light period-wise may help keep temps a bit lower until proper circulation/ventilation is in play.


----------



## DrKingGreen (Mar 26, 2013)

Mysticlown420x said:


> You have no clue about what your doing. Please stop what your doing so you won't kill those innocent plant's lives.


Don't listen to the assholes and trolls around here. The only way to learn is to read read read and grow grow grow. Rely on help from useful people around here such as figong and many others when you do have questions or problems and you can have a wonderful first grow.


----------



## c4ulater (Mar 26, 2013)

Mysticlown420x said:


> You have no clue about what your doing. Please stop what your doing so you won't kill those innocent plant's lives.


No one cares about you. Go back to your corner - e-thug.


----------



## DrKingGreen (Mar 26, 2013)

Figong said:


> Are you running the lights at night/the coolest part of the 24 hours, or during the hotter times of the day? A shift of that light period-wise may help keep temps a bit lower until proper circulation/ventilation is in play.


Also, if your city electric company has peak hours, this will save you $30-60 a month


----------



## c4ulater (Mar 26, 2013)

Figong said:


> Are you running the lights at night/the coolest part of the 24 hours, or during the hotter times of the day? A shift of that light period-wise may help keep temps a bit lower until proper circulation/ventilation is in play.


Actually I have already thought of this. But I'm going to wait 'till the next round seeing how I'm already in 12/12. Thanks though that is super to have someone else remind me (no sarcasm). Sometimes its better when someone else says it to me.


----------



## Figong (Mar 26, 2013)

DrKingGreen said:


> Also, if your city electric company has peak hours, this will save you $30-60 a month


Yup, will definitely be a cost savings


----------



## Figong (Mar 26, 2013)

c4ulater said:


> Actually I have already thought of this. But I'm going to wait 'till the next round seeing how I'm already in 12/12. Thanks though that is super to have someone else remind me (no sarcasm). Sometimes its better when someone else says it to me.


Good idea, wouldn't disrupt flower unless it was something super-critical.. like your temps being 110-115F with no air circulation, or something drastic that needed immediate attention.


----------



## c4ulater (Mar 26, 2013)

Figong said:


> The soil is workable, as long as you understand how it works.. and that's not sarcasm. MG has time-release nutes, so every time you water.. you introduce nutes into it. If you throw more nutes in on top, you could get problems.. same as if you were over-watering. Agreed, a pH meter would be a good start.. and a soil probe to check moisture (until such time as you can learn to gauge when it needs drink/food based on weight of the pot, or looking at the top of it vs light distance, room temps, etc) Hygrometer/thermometer combo for the area in question really wouldn't be a bad idea either.


I see, I do remember reading about when you water it releases more nutes. I somehow forgot that major information. 

As far as watering goes, I do well with it. I check weight and look at the surface soil. First thing I really inspected when I first watered plants in general.


----------



## c4ulater (Mar 26, 2013)

Figong said:


> Good idea, wouldn't disrupt flower unless it was something super-critical.. like your temps being 110-115F with no air circulation, or something drastic that needed immediate attention.


Gets no higher than 85f .. At least so far- it isn't summer time yet here. Just spring! 

I have decent circulation but it wont compare to when I get the Air Ducting Fan. Smh....


----------



## DrKingGreen (Mar 26, 2013)

I didn't think about the peak hour thing either until flowering began :/ I've been bumping the lights off and on time back 15 minutes every day (sometimes every other I'm forgetful!) to correct it. Now I'm up to 6.5 hours of my on time being low cost. Can't wait to see my bill difference!


----------



## Figong (Mar 26, 2013)

c4ulater said:


> I see, I do remember reading about when you water it releases more nutes. I somehow forgot that major information.
> 
> As far as watering goes, I do well with it. I check weight and look at the surface soil. First thing I really inspected when I first watered plants in general.


Yup.. and there will come a time that I will do my best to convert you to hydro...hahahaha... but would like for you to get plenty of hands-on experience with soil first, especially in terms of deficiencies/tox, and how to fix.. pests, and how to handle - things of that sort.


----------



## c4ulater (Mar 26, 2013)

DrKingGreen said:


> Don't listen to the assholes and trolls around here. The only way to learn is to read read read and grow grow grow. Rely on help from useful people around here such as figong and many others when you do have questions or problems and you can have a wonderful first grow.


Thank you DrKingGreen. I am very much used to e-thugs / trolls. Doesn't bother me at all. Everyone has to start somewhere regardless of what you do.


----------



## Figong (Mar 26, 2013)

c4ulater said:


> Gets no higher than 85f .. At least so far- it isn't summer time yet here. Just spring!
> 
> I have decent circulation but it wont compare to when I get the Air Ducting Fan. Smh....


Perfect then.. if you have a 70-75 with lights 'off' and 85 with it 'on'.. that's about as good as it gets, giving a decent temperature shift


----------



## c4ulater (Mar 26, 2013)

Figong said:


> Yup.. and there will come a time that I will do my best to convert you to hydro...hahahaha... but would like for you to get plenty of hands-on experience with soil first, especially in terms of deficiencies/tox, and how to fix.. pests, and how to handle - things of that sort.


By all means, sure ! I like the idea of the organic soil because it doesn't require feedings. Just seems more simple for someone like me who doesn't have experience. *NOT* saying people who do grow organic don't have knowledge/experience. I'm sure 90% of this style of growing is all grower. 

I looked into (I mean ever so little) hydro. But seems like a whole new level or learning. Not to mention having to buy new things (Money is not a problem though) !


----------



## c4ulater (Mar 26, 2013)

DrKingGreen said:


> I didn't think about the peak hour thing either until flowering began :/ I've been bumping the lights off and on time back 15 minutes every day (sometimes every other I'm forgetful!) to correct it. Now I'm up to 6.5 hours of my on time being low cost. Can't wait to see my bill difference!


Power bill didn't seem to increase for me at all. Lol . 15$ maybe? How much did yours go up?


----------



## Figong (Mar 26, 2013)

c4ulater said:


> By all means, sure ! I like the idea of the organic soil because it doesn't require feedings. Just seems more simple for someone like me who doesn't have experience. *NOT* saying people who do grow organic don't have knowledge/experience. I'm sure 90% of this style of growing is all grower.
> 
> I looked into (I mean ever so little) hydro. But seems like a whole new level or learning. Not to mention having to buy new things (Money is not a problem though) !


It is a completely different beast, yes.. but we have some of the best cannabis growers, troubleshooters, and plant geneticists in the world on RIU as we know it so help is easily found, or accessable. We have more than a few well-known breeders here. You're amongst good company.


----------



## Figong (Mar 26, 2013)

c4ulater said:


> Power bill didn't seem to increase for me at all. Lol . 15$ maybe? How much did yours go up?


3 1000W HPS ((3kWH total) * 12 on) = 36 kWH.. 36kWH / day * 30 days = adds up .. as a hypothetical example - and that wouldn't factor other lights for the 18 on veg time in a separate spot either (if/as your grow expands)


----------



## c4ulater (Mar 26, 2013)

Figong said:


> It is a completely different beast, yes.. but we have some of the best cannabis growers, troubleshooters, and plant geneticists in the world on RIU as we know it so help is easily found, or accessable. We have more than a few well-known breeders here. You're amongst good company.


I sent you a friend request - it's nice to know good people that are sociably nice  . I learn fast - but local growers here are stubborn and I guess they don't want me to step on their toes. I actually don't smoke. I just purely love the plant and what it has to offer for other people..  

But all in all seriousness. If you ever want to help me from scratch - I'm willing to learn. I'm a easy student!


----------



## c4ulater (Mar 26, 2013)

Figong said:


> 3 1000W HPS ((3kWH total) * 12 on) = 36 kWH.. 36kWH / day * 30 days = adds up .. as a hypothetical example - and that wouldn't factor other lights for the 18 on veg time in a separate spot either (if/as your grow expands)



I'm sure it will *have* to expand. I don't see my self only being able to work with a 4 x 4 x 6.5 . I constantly want to grow / crop. But - at least I have a start. I still have all my CFL lights I could use for backup.


----------



## Figong (Mar 26, 2013)

c4ulater said:


> I sent you a friend request - it's nice to know good people that are sociably nice  . I learn fast - but local growers here are stubborn and I guess they don't want me to step on their toes. I actually don't smoke. I just purely love the plant and what it has to offer for other people..
> 
> But all in all seriousness. If you ever want to help me from scratch - I'm willing to learn. I'm a easy student!


Have you grown any plant at all in soil? Any phytology/horticulture experience or background? Do you understand basic light spectrum explanations, and how plant photoperiods work? These aren't to determine whether or not you're getting help, will help if you need anytime - just trying to figure out where I should put you to start reading first.


----------



## DrKingGreen (Mar 26, 2013)

c4ulater said:


> Power bill didn't seem to increase for me at all. Lol . 15$ maybe? How much did yours go up?


I started as soon as I moved so not sure how much it went up... But I did the calculations and all of my grow equipment together (3 fans, 600whps, heat pad, 2 aquarium style fl's, 2 13w cfls, humidifier) is about $115. Moving the lights and turbo fan to off hours I'm estimating will save me $50-55 a month. $250 electricity bills are killing me, but my gaming, computer equipment, and girlfriends temperature problems play a large part of it as well.


----------



## c4ulater (Mar 26, 2013)

Figong said:


> Have you grown any plant at all in soil? Any phytology/horticulture experience or background? Do you understand basic light spectrum explanations, and how plant photoperiods work? These aren't to determine whether or not you're getting help, will help if you need anytime - just trying to figure out where I should put you to start reading first.


I only have experience with outdoor work. Nothing to this extreme. I am experiencing problems now. But I'm ruling them out since I've been more active reading on here. 

Basically my answer is ; no , I have very little experience with soil (indoor) I do understand the light spectrum and how it works. and plant photoper-a-what? Ha.


----------



## c4ulater (Mar 26, 2013)

DrKingGreen said:


> I started as soon as I moved so not sure how much it went up... But I did the calculations and all of my grow equipment together (3 fans, 600whps, heat pad, 2 aquarium style fl's, 2 13w cfls, humidifier) is about $115. Moving the lights and turbo fan to off hours I'm estimating will save me $50-55 a month. $250 electricity bills are killing me, but my gaming, computer equipment, and girlfriends temperature problems play a large part of it as well.


Thats insane! Good thing us southerners don't really have to worry about heating things up + adding humidity lol! I'll take all the little help I can get with power saving I guess. I wish Solar Panels were cheap. I'd be all about it


----------



## Figong (Mar 26, 2013)

c4ulater said:


> I only have experience with outdoor work. Nothing to this extreme. I am experiencing problems now. But I'm ruling them out since I've been more active reading on here.
> 
> Basically my answer is ; no , I have very little experience with soil (indoor) I do understand the light spectrum and how it works. and plant photoper-a-what? Ha.


Crash course #1: Plant photoperiods.. the photoperiod determines what the plant will be doing (unless it's an autoflower, but we're not going to discuss those at this time... unless that's what you're running.. if you are - you should be on 20/4 from start) The 18/6 nudges the plant into a vegetative state, which is grow, get bigger, keep growing, more roots, solidify what it has... when you do the 12/12 switch, you nudge it into flower mode, and as such, you see it grow even more, as it starts spawning bud sites, eventually developing the bud and the coveted bud porn (trichome-coated sections) .. until it's time to chop/dry/cure.


----------



## Figong (Mar 26, 2013)

For light spectrum crash course, read over this: https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/9582-marijuana-light-spectrum.html - has images, explanation.. others asking questions and those questions fielded. If you have questions on that which don't get covered, by all means feel free to ask.  When you feel that's good, let me know and I'll recommend a horticulture book for you to start on


----------



## c4ulater (Mar 26, 2013)

Figong said:


> Crash course #1: Plant photoperiods.. the photoperiod determines what the plant will be doing (unless it's an autoflower, but we're not going to discuss those at this time... unless that's what you're running.. if you are - you should be on 20/4 from start) The 18/6 nudges the plant into a vegetative state, which is grow, get bigger, keep growing, more roots, solidify what it has... when you do the 12/12 switch, you nudge it into flower mode, and as such, you see it grow even more, as it starts spawning bud sites, eventually developing the bud and the coveted bud porn (trichome-coated sections) .. until it's time to chop/dry/cure.


WHELP I just wasted your time with THAT part. I knew that part haha. I just didn't know that was what it meant  Doh. Yes I started 18/6 for like a month. Decided to go 12/12 last week. However I think I screwed myself with only using 1gal buckets. I need to get some 3gal. Problem is I don't want to keep using MG Organic. I was hoping to finish this off in the 1gal and using my FFOF on the 2nd. But if you think I can handle hydro - > please don't hold back.


----------



## c4ulater (Mar 26, 2013)

Figong said:


> For light spectrum crash course, read over this: https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/9582-marijuana-light-spectrum.html - has images, explanation.. others asking questions and those questions fielded. If you have questions on that which don't get covered, by all means feel free to ask.  When you feel that's good, let me know and I'll recommend a horticulture book for you to start on


I used daylight CFLs before I got my 600w lamp. I used the HPS then switched it to MH when I started 12/12


----------



## Figong (Mar 26, 2013)

c4ulater said:


> WHELP I just wasted your time with THAT part. I knew that part haha. I just didn't know that was what it meant  Doh. Yes I started 18/6 for like a month. Decided to go 12/12 last week. However I think I screwed myself with only using 1gal buckets. I need to get some 3gal. Problem is I don't want to keep using MG Organic. I was hoping to finish this off in the 1gal and using my FFOF on the 2nd. But if you think I can handle hydro - > please don't hold back.


hahaha, no problem.. as for 1 gallon buckets.. the flip from 18/6 to 12/12 may require transplant very soon.. unless you're running a ruderalis strain or something else extremely small - if not, you could start to see random symptoms in the plant that make no sense whatsoever, and they're a pain to troubleshoot. That said, I would keep the soil as it is until the end of the grow. The last thing you'd want to do is try soil -> hydro conversion mid-grow. It can be pulled off, but it takes plenty of patience and there's still a pretty high casualty rate given the methods that are available. (pretty high = over 50%)


----------



## Figong (Mar 26, 2013)

Also.. make sure you google the manufacturer of the MH bulb and look at the spectrum charts they may have up, make sure it's decent in the reds area.


----------



## c4ulater (Mar 26, 2013)

Figong said:


> hahaha, no problem.. as for 1 gallon buckets.. the flip from 18/6 to 12/12 may require transplant very soon.. unless you're running a ruderalis strain or something else extremely small - if not, you could start to see random symptoms in the plant that make no sense whatsoever, and they're a pain to troubleshoot. That said, I would keep the soil as it is until the end of the grow. The last thing you'd want to do is try soil -> hydro conversion mid-grow. It can be pulled off, but it takes plenty of patience and there's still a pretty high casualty rate given the methods that are available. (pretty high = over 50%)


Sorry I worded that wrong. I'm just so excited to learn and talk to someone who is knowledgeable.

I was speaking for AFTER this grow. I could always use my FFOF for another test run since I will (after my fan arrives) have a proper environment! 

I understand general things for hydroponics. I re-wrote how-to's and things-to-do. Mostly as far as just regular maintenance / up keep


----------



## c4ulater (Mar 26, 2013)

Figong said:


> Also.. make sure you google the manufacturer of the MH bulb and look at the spectrum charts they may have up, make sure it's decent in the reds area.


While purchasing it- I was making sure it had a lot of red in it! haha. I read up a lot on lights. Just didnt want to dish out the money for a 600w system just in case if I was in over my head. I'm loving this more and more!


----------



## Figong (Mar 26, 2013)

c4ulater said:


> While purchasing it- I was making sure it had a lot of red in it! haha. I read up a lot on lights. Just didnt want to dish out the money for a 600w system just in case if I was in over my head. I'm loving this more and more!


There's a few 600w systems that aren't that bad for starting out, you'd eventually want to expand/replace.. or make the initial one a veg light.. but very workable in terms of seeing increased yield to get the ball rolling.


----------



## c4ulater (Mar 26, 2013)

Figong said:


> There's a few 600w systems that aren't that bad for starting out, you'd eventually want to expand/replace.. or make the initial one a veg light.. but very workable in terms of seeing increased yield to get the ball rolling.


Yeah. That's a real good idea. Would you say it's more important to have the tent for the flowering stage ? I like the tent idea. It's much easier for me than trying to set up a room to hang shit. Plus it makes venting all that much easier!


----------



## Figong (Mar 26, 2013)

c4ulater said:


> Yeah. That's a real good idea. Would you say it's more important to have the tent for the flowering stage ? I like the tent idea. It's much easier for me than trying to set up a room to hang shit. Plus it makes venting all that much easier!


It's up to you, depending on your space and how much you want to work with.. hung panda film works lovely with custom frames that could also go up, and be taken down in a few hours tops should you need to do so. As long as it's leak-proof for lighting, you're golden. Pre-done pop up tents are lovely depending on what you're doing, space constraints, etc. They also have 12x12x8 tents that you can fully walk in, and link together for insane expansion too - some of it's a bit overkill unless you're mass producing.


----------



## DrKingGreen (Mar 26, 2013)

c4ulater said:


> Yeah. That's a real good idea. Would you say it's more important to have the tent for the flowering stage ? I like the tent idea. It's much easier for me than trying to set up a room to hang shit. Plus it makes venting all that much easier!


If the top part of your tent doesn't have a section for clones, I would definitely only use your tent for flowering only. Reason being that after a couple weeks of veg and flower it will be much more painful to loose plants due to bugs, light leaks, or other circumstances that you have been working with for an extended period of time vs losing some plants that have just been vegging for a couple of weeks. Having a perfectly controlled environment during flower will also ensure bigger and better buds. Controlling your environment will be easier in the tent


----------



## Figong (Mar 26, 2013)

DrKingGreen said:


> If the top part of your tent doesn't have a section for clones, I would definitely only use your tent for flowering only. Reason being that after a couple weeks of veg and flower it will be much more painful to loose plants due to bugs, light leaks, or other circumstances that you have been working with for an extended period of time vs losing some plants that have just been vegging for a couple of weeks. Having a perfectly controlled environment during flower will also ensure bigger and better buds. Controlling your environment will be easier in the tent


Agreed on all counts.


----------



## c4ulater (Mar 26, 2013)

I just looked up and saw a DIY Clone Machine . Just 100% water based system. Looks legit and guy says it works. I love DIY's. 

Anyways- Yeah sounds good for the flowering only tent. I'm cool with it. Now how bad would it to veg with my CFL's if I'm only working with so much space? I know CFL growing has had ton of success rate. But it wouldn't toss it off too much if I did CFL to 600wMH ? Or I could just stop being a bitch and buy another light set up w/o bulb and just use my HPS bulb .


----------



## c4ulater (Mar 26, 2013)

DrKingGreen said:


> If the top part of your tent doesn't have a section for clones, I would definitely only use your tent for flowering only. Reason being that after a couple weeks of veg and flower it will be much more painful to loose plants due to bugs, light leaks, or other circumstances that you have been working with for an extended period of time vs losing some plants that have just been vegging for a couple of weeks. Having a perfectly controlled environment during flower will also ensure bigger and better buds. Controlling your environment will be easier in the tent


No sectioned off parts in this tent. Though this tent is BIG (to me) it's not big enough for sectioned out areas. However, I'm sure anythings possible. But I don't like the idea of sharing one space for multiple things. I *would* like to have everything sectioned off even if it's in different rooms. I don't care. 

I mostly got the tent for the easy set up + air circulation + perfect environment. I see people using t5's on clones / vegging in one 'book shelf like" station. Am I understanding this wrong?


----------



## DrKingGreen (Mar 26, 2013)

If I were you, I would use your mh for veg, then switch to an hps for flower. Your floro's will be good for your clones and seedlings. Not too much light on those clones though, they don't need it until they root.


----------



## Figong (Mar 26, 2013)

You can veg with T5/HOT5 as well, that shouldn't be an issue but you will see less growth than if you were to use bulbs with more of a blue spectrum to them for that phase.


----------



## c4ulater (Mar 26, 2013)

Wait a second - Do I have it backwards? Thought HPS was for Veg and MH was for Flowering? 

Edit : SHIT I do have it backwards. Fucking noob. Lmao ... I'll switch it out after it turns off........ God damn it..


----------



## DrKingGreen (Mar 26, 2013)

c4ulater said:


> Wait a second - Do I have it backwards? Thought HPS was for Veg and MH was for Flowering?
> 
> Edit : SHIT I do have it backwards. Fucking noob. Lmao ... I'll switch it out after it turns off........ God damn it..


I wasn't going to say anything earlier... Just thought you wrote it wrong lol. At least that got sorted out early


----------



## c4ulater (Mar 26, 2013)

Haha should have - correct me! I wont be butt hurt  I'm here to make friendZ !


----------



## Figong (Mar 26, 2013)

c4ulater said:


> Wait a second - Do I have it backwards? Thought HPS was for Veg and MH was for Flowering?
> 
> Edit : SHIT I do have it backwards. Fucking noob. Lmao ... I'll switch it out after it turns off........ God damn it..


D'oh, I too thought you were just speed-typing and transposed the words.. I should have pointed it out as well - that's my bad.


----------



## Figong (Mar 26, 2013)

c4ulater said:


> Haha should have - correct me! I wont be butt hurt  I'm here to make friendZ !


You need a forum avatar pic soon


----------



## c4ulater (Mar 26, 2013)

I don't have anything cool :B I'll get one z00n enough! Btw ; taking pics is a risk of being caught? ? People always talk about that shit.


----------



## Figong (Mar 26, 2013)

c4ulater said:


> I don't have anything cool :B I'll get one z00n enough! Btw ; taking pics is a risk of being caught? ? People always talk about that shit.


Only if your camera stamps the pics w/GPS coords and you don't strip the EXIF data.. other than that, they'd have to spot you by picture.. or run your picture against a criminal database if you had a record... check mine out over there:

<==============

nothing incriminating at all, and I just grow hydroponic lettuce and tomatoes.. all anyone needs to know


----------



## c4ulater (Mar 26, 2013)

Teehee  Thanks. Only reason why I held off on taking pictures. Not to mention my plants look sad. Feel kind'a embarrassed on how iffy they're doing


----------



## Figong (Mar 26, 2013)

c4ulater said:


> Teehee  Thanks. Only reason why I held off on taking pictures. Not to mention my plants look sad. Feel kind'a embarrassed on how iffy they're doing


Pics help us diagnose, unless you truly think you have it under control.. put down the pride and ask for help if you really feel you need it. We've had people upload pics 2 weeks after problems started, and they were hitting the plants with everything they had nute-wise to work out the 'problem'.. when the problem was pH. When pH got corrected, the nutes hit and it was a multi-tox death. Something I feel you're more than smart enough to avoid, but is a good example.


----------



## c4ulater (Mar 26, 2013)

I hear ya. I just read a lot about all sorts of deficiencies. But still - I'll need help. I'll take pictures tomorrow when the lights come back on. Switch out the bulbs. So I'll be on the right one ! 
Just started a big bucket of water to let it sit with an air bubble-r . Not sure what the purpose of that is for but everyone said to do that? Plus it sounds nice and relaxing so i don't mind if it actually doesn't do anything. 

I can't wait to get my pH pen so I can really target what's going on. I'm holding off on nutes 'till I figure out whats wrong. I kept throwing nutes at them regardless of the sad look hoping it was that they just needed food.


----------



## Figong (Mar 26, 2013)

c4ulater said:


> I hear ya. I just read a lot about all sorts of deficiencies. But still - I'll need help. I'll take pictures tomorrow when the lights come back on. Switch out the bulbs. So I'll be on the right one !
> Just started a big bucket of water to let it sit with an air bubble-r . Not sure what the purpose of that is for but everyone said to do that? Plus it sounds nice and relaxing so i don't mind if it actually doesn't do anything.
> 
> I can't wait to get my pH pen so I can really target what's going on. I'm holding off on nutes 'till I figure out whats wrong. I kept throwing nutes at them regardless of the sad look hoping it was that they just needed food.


Are you getting ready to start bubbleponics? If not, an air bubbler in a bucket of water will help aerate it and is good to help if you're letting it sit 24 hours to remove chlorine.. who gave you that tip, or where did you read it - and in what context, out of curiosity?


----------



## c4ulater (Mar 26, 2013)

Read it in the Organic section. I was asking about R/O Filters and the OP was saying it wasn't worth it. I'm running good tap water anyways - so he just told me to do this process and I should be okay. Yet again - I will not know what the ph is yet. Errrr 

Edit : I wanted to use rain water - but it hasnt been raining here that much to collect. However - I'll be happy when the rain season comes  Free water!


----------



## Figong (Mar 26, 2013)

c4ulater said:


> Read it in the Organic section. I was asking about R/O Filters and the OP was saying it wasn't worth it. I'm running good tap water anyways - so he just told me to do this process and I should be okay. Yet again - I will not know what the ph is yet. Errrr


That'll help with chlorine for city/public water.. that's about it - the pH meter is the final answer in all things, and RO is well worth it unless you're just growing 2 plants. If you're growing 2-3 plants, and that's all you ever plan... you can sneak by with a Brita water pitcher.


----------



## c4ulater (Mar 26, 2013)

Figong said:


> That'll help with chlorine for city/public water.. that's about it - the pH meter is the final answer in all things, and RO is well worth it unless you're just growing 2 plants. If you're growing 2-3 plants, and that's all you ever plan... you can sneak by with a Brita water pitcher.


'Till I get the hang of things more or less - I'll be getting a R/O. But much further down the road. Unless it's really causing me headaches.

So heres the question Fi. After this grow - Should I jump into a hydro set up? Or should I still get some time under my belt with soil? I don't mind either way. Just need to kind of have an idea where or what I'll be investing my time/money into. I love information.


----------



## c4ulater (Mar 26, 2013)

Just found this video : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JHE5hyIyNqk

Super helpful for Worm Casting / Worm Farm!


----------



## Figong (Mar 26, 2013)

c4ulater said:


> 'Till I get the hang of things more or less - I'll be getting a R/O. But much further down the road. Unless it's really causing me headaches.
> 
> So heres the question Fi. After this grow - Should I jump into a hydro set up? Or should I still get some time under my belt with soil? I don't mind either way. Just need to kind of have an idea where or what I'll be investing my time/money into. I love information.


Would recommend at least 1 more grow after this one, you seem intelligent enough to pick up on info quickly which is good! Hydro will require PPM/TDS meter as well as pH... understanding pH vs PPM when one goes up, other goes down... and both doing erratic things is critical to sanity. You're welcome to try it after this one if you wish, I just figured that a bit more soil practice is good due to soil having a much bigger buffer for issues, as compared to hydro. Example... power outage - hydro/aeroponics = crispy roots in a short amount of time. Soil = no issue at all, except for a bit of stress (assuming power goes out during 'sun up' (lights on) On top of that, should you give Subcool's Super Soil a shot.. nutes are about self-sustaining - you'd just need to water as appropriate. Many options... so I will ask - What medium do you wish to play with / learn more about? Custom / homemade 'teas' and nutes can also go a long way, gives you hands-on in terms of mixing your own special blends to really dial in a strain / optimize things for beautiful healthy plants... and maximize yields vs. your investment. All of these things help when you start to play with SoG, SCRoG, multi-colas, LST, monstercropping, or any of the others I didn't name which helps in terms of yield, maximizing growth vs space, etc.


----------



## Figong (Mar 26, 2013)

c4ulater said:


> Just found this video : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JHE5hyIyNqk
> 
> Super helpful for Worm Casting / Worm Farm!


Yup, castings are a solid staple in homebrew soil mixes, and come as a small part of a few brands of soil.


----------



## c4ulater (Mar 27, 2013)

Figong said:


> Would recommend at least 1 more grow after this one, you seem intelligent enough to pick up on info quickly which is good! Hydro will require PPM/TDS meter as well as pH... understanding pH vs PPM when one goes up, other goes down... and both doing erratic things is critical to sanity. You're welcome to try it after this one if you wish, I just figured that a bit more soil practice is good due to soil having a much bigger buffer for issues, as compared to hydro. Example... power outage - hydro/aeroponics = crispy roots in a short amount of time. Soil = no issue at all, except for a bit of stress (assuming power goes out during 'sun up' (lights on) On top of that, should you give Subcool's Super Soil a shot.. nutes are about self-sustaining - you'd just need to water as appropriate. Many options... so I will ask - What medium do you wish to play with / learn more about? Custom / homemade 'teas' and nutes can also go a long way, gives you hands-on in terms of mixing your own special blends to really dial in a strain / optimize things for beautiful healthy plants... and maximize yields vs. your investment. All of these things help when you start to play with SoG, SCRoG, multi-colas, LST, monstercropping, or any of the others I didn't name which helps in terms of yield, maximizing growth vs space, etc.


Thank you  .. I wanted to give the Fox Farm Ocean Forest Mix on the Organic section. A good soil to were I don't need any kind of added nutes/chem from start to finish. So less complications! 

In that thread he produced some real nice trees!  He did 1wk of 18/6 then switched to 12/12. Yield some nice stuff - he did scrog and lst. I tried LST but since it was my first time trying it wasn't that good. + lack of work space. So I gave up and let it grew straight up. Anyways..

To answer you : 

*power outages :* well this only happens if hurricanes roll around.. so rarely but could be a major problem with hydro. But for the most part - never experience any prblms.
*ppm : *This is one reason why (I remember now) why I haven't gone hydro. The understanding of PPM / TDS isn't full for me yet.

So I guess with that being said - I guess I'll give soil a few more runs actually. I'll keep reading on PPM's if you can either *a) *break it down for me *b)* direct me to some useful links.

Edit :

What does it mean when people say 
" 2 part soil "
" 1 part (X)" 

Idk what part means?! Lol

And in that guys post he says he F.I.M'd his plants. What????


----------



## Figong (Mar 27, 2013)

PPM is done on 500 or 700 scale (or both/selectable) based on the meter.. 700 is what's normally used by those in the US and surrounding areas for true PPM - the 500 scale measures salt levels, and is the TDS (totally dissolved solids) measurement. 

That said... the 'parts' are a ratio, in a nutshell.

3 parts perlite, 2 parts vermiculite, 1.5 parts pine bark, 3.5 parts peat would be a ratio of:

perlite/verm/pine bark/peat in a 3:2:1.5:3.5 ratio whether the total equals 4 ounces of soil, or 500 tons - the ratio in the mix stays the same... tis all there is to it. )

As for FIM - best illustrated with a pic, and will also show where to work with for topping, too.


----------



## c4ulater (Mar 27, 2013)

I posted in Problems section and pictures of the plants . If you want to take a look? 

Ah okay thanks ! Makes sense!


----------



## Figong (Mar 27, 2013)

c4ulater said:


> I posted in Problems section and pictures of the plants . If you want to take a look?
> 
> Ah okay thanks ! Makes sense!


Yup, will peek quickly before my morning starts - have to be out the door in 20ish minutes or so and will comment further when back after 6:30-7pm eastern


----------



## c4ulater (Mar 27, 2013)

Figong said:


> Yup, will peek quickly before my morning starts - have to be out the door in 20ish minutes or so and will comment further when back after 6:30-7pm eastern


Thanks man. Todays my day off doing nothing but research! I'll be lurking all daayyyy.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 27, 2013)

Welcome c4, your doing fine & asking all the right questions. Spend a little time gleening thru some grow threads & you'll get all sorts of ideas.
Good luck..........and don't listen to those hydro guy's, they're all wet!lol!
Check out the outdoor page

doublejj


----------



## DrKingGreen (Mar 27, 2013)

On the picture taking topic... Make sure the camera you are using is NOT registered (this includes cell phone camera's). They would be able to hunt you down if they really wanted to via a registered camera... Don't see anything like that happening over 3 plants though. I'm a newb too man. I'm sticking to soil until I can really get a grasp of the deficiencies I may encounter and what they look like... I also like in a hurricane prone area and don't want to risk frying them all. You seem like a quick learner. Bet your first grow comes out just as good as mine has so far, if not better!


----------



## c4ulater (Mar 27, 2013)

DrKingGreen said:


> On the picture taking topic... Make sure the camera you are using is NOT registered (this includes cell phone camera's). They would be able to hunt you down if they really wanted to via a registered camera... Don't see anything like that happening over 3 plants though. I'm a newb too man. I'm sticking to soil until I can really get a grasp of the deficiencies I may encounter and what they look like... I also like in a hurricane prone area and don't want to risk frying them all. You seem like a quick learner. Bet your first grow comes out just as good as mine has so far, if not better!


Not sure about that man! 

I just transplanted the best one out of the four into a bigger pot w/ FFOF soil. 

I think I'm going to do the FFOF "super soil" mix here soon.

Actually with the camera thing - I'm sure they arent going to be able to trace a picture like that. With that being said - it doesn't leave a phone number / address stamp on it , you know? Plus also if you upload it- it traces IP anyways.

Yeah - I'm going to work on figuring how to fix problems. First things first is me getting rid of this crap MG soil. 

People say go to coco or hydro . I see that most of these medical growers use Coco/Perlite 50/50 mix. Cool and all but again - no experience / knowledge with that stuff yet. 

I like to say I'm a fast learner- but it feels like its taking me some time to learn. 


Thanks for the kind words though man. 

I'd be more than happy to exchange more grow information with you  Guess we can always do that via private messaging on this site?


----------



## DrKingGreen (Mar 27, 2013)

I use hotspot shield proxy server for everything I do on here. And the info from the pictures is encrypted or something into them. I don't remember exactly how it works, but if they were head hunting they could do it. That's why I use a camera registered to someone I don't like  lol not really


----------



## c4ulater (Mar 27, 2013)

DrKingGreen said:


> I use hotspot shield proxy server for everything I do on here. And the info from the pictures is encrypted or something into them. I don't remember exactly how it works, but if they were head hunting they could do it. That's why I use a camera registered to someone I don't like  lol not really


I guess - but still . Theres no such thing as being able to hide unless you're a real computer genius.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 27, 2013)

You mean I shouldn't post pictures of my grow? Now you tell me!!!

doublejj


----------



## c4ulater (Mar 27, 2013)

Haha JJ! Love your work. You and 420 both inspired me to do the FFOF mix. Doing that soil mix for my next round


----------



## doublejj (Mar 27, 2013)

All I can say is it works for me
Good luck


----------



## c4ulater (Mar 27, 2013)

Thanks JJ. 

How much time do you let the soil sit after mixing it? About a month?


----------



## doublejj (Mar 27, 2013)

Yes, about 1 month


----------



## c4ulater (Mar 27, 2013)

O thank you sir! 

I'm working on catching some worms now to start my own worm farm. 

But I guess to speed things up I'll have to buy worm casting .. Damnit!!


----------



## c4ulater (Mar 28, 2013)

pH pen came in today. Actualy my pH is fine.. Hmm... Anyways. I'll keep you up to date with what happens, progress or not.

I keep a pretty detailed journal so that way I dont run into this again. Uhg


----------

